

3 Stupidly Simple Ways To Automate Your Business - hardline
http://www.automizeit.com/blog/3-simple-steps-to-automating-your-business
New blog post I just wrote up showing you the 3 step process for automating your business. It's what we go through on a daily basis to "step away" Please SHARE or ReTweet! :)
======
hardline
We go through this process each time we want to automate something.

1\. Systemize it 2\. Automate it 3\. Optimize it

